# Problem:need help!!!



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Try baiting the catch box with a frame of brood and / or some empty comb.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

"This was my first time trying this method without too much research".

There inlies the problem. Youtube.... or Hogan trap out. Try again, WITH your research. Oh yeah, post pics as well.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I'd be p/o'd if someboy locked me out of my house too lol! The only thing I've seen using that method is using a nuc hive for the foragers to go to after they've given up trying to get into the original hive. But the population explodes in the nuc so that has to be monitored, like on a daily basis. Take your setup down & do some homework.


----------



## 88beehive (Feb 24, 2008)

I have one beehive going again but not strong enough to take away any comb from the hive. Is it normal for them to scatter out after placing a swarm catcher close to the hole. Or did I need to just put a pipe or something to lead them into the swarm catcher so they fly out of there? Is it normal for bees to get upset after this method is used or not? I don't have any access Facebook or anything like that so please don't ask me to check Facebook or some site like it. I already took it down and they are back to normal.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Send me an e-mail. [email protected] and I will send you a 12 page instruction for trapouts, with photos, of trapouts in progress.

cchoganjr


----------



## 88beehive (Feb 24, 2008)

I watched many YouTube videos but nothing that is out there detailed enough or useful I can use, Thank You.


----------



## 88beehive (Feb 24, 2008)

rwlaw said:


> I'd be p/o'd if someboy locked me out of my house too lol! The only thing I've seen using that method is using a nuc hive for the foragers to go to after they've given up trying to get into the original hive. But the population explodes in the nuc so that has to be monitored, like on a daily basis. Take your setup down & do some homework.


So are there any books or videos I can buy showing the various different ways on how to do trap outs?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

What did you expect? An empty box with some lure in it was gonna make a bunch of foragers a nice home? You need to read more on the concepts of what a trap out is and how to successfully set one up. I see you're trying but you don't understand the reasoning behind it yet. Trapouts are not just about letting bees out and not back in, you need to establish the bait box as part of the hive first for it to be successful or have brood for the bees to be attracted too and it typically really needs to be attached.


----------



## 88beehive (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, isn't the swarm lure supposed to catch a swarm with the queen involved in the process? I wasn't expecting the workers to live in it forever. I was expecting the queen to eventually come out and be attracted to the swarm lure. If not, I was maybe going to cut the dead tree down and cut the trunk into sections with a box under it or on top of it, if it is too heavy for a box to hold it.


----------



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

88beehive said:


> Well, isn't the swarm lure supposed to catch a swarm with the queen involved in the process? I wasn't expecting the workers to live in it forever. I was expecting the queen to eventually come out and be attracted to the swarm lure. If not, I was maybe going to cut the dead tree down and cut the trunk into sections with a box under it or on top of it, if it is too heavy for a box to hold it.


A trap-out and a swarm are completely different. You are not causing the hive to swarm with a trap-out, you are just removing bees one at a time(mostly foragers). The queen will not come out willingly unless you do something like the hogan method. Cutting the tree would be the best option for me but only if I were sure they will be able to make it through winter. If I were in your shoes I'd wait till spring if I could and cut the tree. If you wanted to do a trapout then that's fine too. And yes, you need the hive as close to the tree/cone as possible. Some drawn comb in the box would be nice too.


----------



## 88beehive (Feb 24, 2008)

NCbeek, thank you but I will have to cut down the tree before next spring because it is located in a high traffic area. I am not able to take it down any other time because of this but wish I could because it would be much better for the bees to build up enough stores for winter.


----------



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

Would it be possible to cut the section of the trunk with the hive in it and move the entire thing? Then you could set it down in the bee yard and let them stay in the tree all winter. Guess it depends how harsh your winters are and what kind of equipment you have access to.


----------



## 88beehive (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, this is what I am going to do but may try to cut it in smaller sections and put them back together just like they were if it is too big. I will just have to see how it goes because I killed off a whole lot since I failed and not many people replied back with useful information. Later, someone without my knowledge sprayed inside the hole with two cans of wasp and hornet spray. I think they will be totally gone by the time I even get to them. The people want them out in a hurry so I can't really do too much anymore. The tree will be coming down next week. I have had terrible replies but you and another one has been really helpful. At least, gave me some useful help rather than saying something like you really know something. I am beginning to wonder if people really want to help on this site or not.
Thank You for your input and trying to help out. I really admire people who are really trying their best to help someone out.


----------

